

Lustre: France provides information to US (and others) intelligence agencies - p4bl0
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sueddeutsche.de%2Fpolitik%2Fcodename-lustre-frankreich-liefert-informationen-an-britische-und-us-geheimdienste-1.1804606&act=url

======
p4bl0
I think this is pretty big news and confirms many of the speculative reasons
we had for why French government did almost nothing in reaction to the recent
news that the US spied on 70 millions French phone calls just last year.

Sorry for the Google Translate, I assume most people here don't speak German.
I don't either, I got the info via the French
[http://reflets.info/](http://reflets.info/).

